# Форум для размышляющих > Ты не один... >  Попытка найти человека.

## Аид

Здравствуйте. Мне становится всё сложнее жить, точнее уже существовать...
У меня продолжительная депрессия, которая длится уже 3-й год. Из-за того, что я очень редко выхожу из дома у меня появилась социофобия и со временем она становится только сильнее.
Cейчас у меня сильная аутоагрессия, я и дня не могу прожить без нового пореза, все руки и ноги у меня в глубоких шрамах. Я не знаю сколько ещё смогу так просуществовать...
Хотел найти человека, который меня поймёт, ведь друзей и близких у меня нет, ну и чтобы совсем не увязнуть в этом существовании.

----------


## Aly

Ты откуда?

----------

